# *Stolen on loan* 16.3 Chestnut gelding



## dancebaben (6 July 2011)

16.3hh chestnut gelding, Irish draught x arab (looks almost full ID tho). Has lots of sarcoids as well as some scars from previous ones. Has what looks like a skin rub under his chin which is actually a sarcoid and has huge lumps on his chest. 

Last known around Nuneaton area. Loaner now ignoring all contact but I do know that he has been moved from the yard I was told he was at. Passport has also been changed into loaners name without my consent. 

Police informed as well as the PIO. 

Please contact me if you have any info. 







*Cross posted for a friend*


----------



## Linda Green (7 July 2011)

Hi just seen your advert, I may be able to help, which police station has it been reported to and what is the police incident number please?


----------



## Luci07 (8 July 2011)

Have you also contacted MHOL (missing horses on loan) on here? they are enormously helpful. Also I would suggest you get a facebook page set up pronto and put the link on here. To date, I know now of 2 dogs and 1 horse (all stolen) that were made too "hot to handle" by FB and were returned so it really does work.


----------



## stormhorse (8 July 2011)

would also advise to contact missing on loan & ensure ned online has been updated.


----------



## MHOL (8 July 2011)

missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com, free help to anyone with a missing horse, please contact us with details, thanks


----------



## jm2k (8 July 2011)

MHOL said:



missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com, free help to anyone with a missing horse, please contact us with details, thanks
		
Click to expand...

dont forget to get this on all the missing horses groups on Facebook, 
there was an ongoing group called debbie connolly (horse dealer) or something like that, she had done this LOADS of times and people all come forward under the group and shared loads of information.
she was actually arrested and charged with FRAUD, which may also be the case you need to push the police very hard to insist this happens here and also put a formal letter, recorded delivery (so you have proof), stating you want him back, giving XX days, if not then you will instruct the police and solicitor to commence proceedings against them. 
make it clear and concise that they broke the agreement and HOW they broke it, what you want them to do to resolve the situation, what will be done if they co-operate or ignore the letter.
this will give you more weight if you need to issue via courts etc, 
also contact the passport issue and inform them of the same and send them a copy of the above letter and demand that a flag is put on your horse's file. 
also contact microchipping and do the same. 

Spread the word, riding clubs, vets, breed society, free papers, facebook !

GOOD LUCK


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 July 2011)

Sorry no help but fingers crossed he is found.


----------



## dancebaben (8 July 2011)

Thanks guys. Owner has since found the yard he has been moved to and is trying to arrange getting him home before he moves again!


----------



## LaurenM (12 July 2011)

dancebaben said:



			Thanks guys. Owner has since found the yard he has been moved to and is trying to arrange getting him home before he moves again!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully whoever has him doesn't read that and move him again!


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 July 2011)

Hope she gets him home soon.


----------



## Loopypony (14 July 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my horse and we're yet to locate/hear about him so still searching round! I do know that he is in the same area (Nuneaton) though.

Please let me know if you have seen him at all! He's not easy to miss with his sarcoids.


----------



## amc (15 July 2011)

Good luck and have you contacted Missing on loan ? They are bloody wonderful in helping to get your horse back XX


----------



## MHOL (15 July 2011)

amc said:



			Good luck and have you contacted Missing on loan ? They are bloody wonderful in helping to get your horse back XX
		
Click to expand...

Aww, Thank you, please get in touch, we can help, we have a very good success rate in finding horses and can help you with the recovery process. missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 July 2011)

Have you tried outside of Nuneaton,maybe towards Bedworth/coventry areas? Hope you find him soon.


----------

